# ma lei non era solo bellissima



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2013)

PRETORIA - La polizia esclude possa essersi trattato di un errore: l'atleta paralimpico Oscar Pistorius ha sparato e ucciso alla fidanzata, la top model Reeva Steenkamp, per ragioni ancora da comprendere ma non perché convinto si trattasse di un ladro. E' stato arrestato e incriminato per omicidio volontario. 

*La versione del ladro. *E' questa, infatti, la versione fornita da Pistorius agli investigatori che però hanno presto cominciato a dubitare della sua buona fede. E' accusato di omicidio. La ragazza è stata trovata morta nell'appartamento dello sportivo a Pretoria, è deceduta sul colpo. E' stata raggiunta da colpi d'arma da fuoco alla testa e a un braccio. «Siamo sotto shock, non abbiamo informazioni: Oscar è con la polizia», ha detto il padre Henke Pistorius, poco dopo l'arresto. Si è parlato anche di una sorpresa di San Valentino finita male. Pistorius dovrà comparire oggi davanti al tribunale di Pretoria per l'omicidio 
*
La pistola. *Quando gli agenti sono giunti sul posto era già arrivata un'ambulanza. La vittima è stata dichiarata morta sul posto. L'incidente è avvenuto nel complesso residenziale di Silverlakes. Alcuni vicini di casa di Oscar Pistorius hanno sentito all'alba di questa mattina «grida e urla». Nell'abitazione dell'atleta 26enne è stata rinvenuta una pistola di 9 mm. 
*
Sorpresa di San Valentino. *Tra le ipotesi avanzate anche quella di una sorpresa di San Valentino finita male: lo affermano media sudafricani, basandosi su un tweet scritto ieri da Reeva Steenkamp. La modella aveva scritto sul suo Twitter: «Cosa tirerete fuori dalla manica per il vostro amore domani?», accompagnandolo con gli 'hashtag' #getexcited ('entusiastì), e #ValentinesDay.

*Alcuni vicini di casa di Oscar Pistorius hanno sentito all'alba di questa mattina «grida e urla»* provenire dall'abitazione dell'atleta sudafricano. Lo riporta il sito Internet del giornale sudafricano City Press, che cita un funzionario di polizia, Denise Beukes. «Abbiamo ricevuto alcuni resoconti di grida e urla, ma non c'è niente di confermato - ha detto Beukes - Questo fa parte diun'inchiesta in corso che è lungi dall'essere completata».

*Oscar Pistorius comparirà domani davanti al tribunale di Pretoria* per l'omicidio della modella 30enne Reeva Steenkamp e non oggi pomeriggio come riportato in precedenza dalla stampa sudafricana. Lo ha detto un portavoce della Procura della Repubblica. Pistorius «comparirà domani davanti al tribunale d'istanza di Pretoria - ha detto il portavoce, Medupe Simasiku - Il caso è stato rinviato perchè c'è bisogno di inviare campioni di sangue». L'udienza è prevista per le 9.00 locali (le 8.00 in Italia).

*Il precedente. *Oscar Pistorius, accusato di aver ucciso la sua fidanzata a colpi di pistola, era stato arrestato nel 2009 per aver aggressione dopo aver sbattuto una porta in faccia a una donna. In quell'occasione passò soltanto una notte in prigione poi fu rilasciato. La famiglia e gli amici definirono l'episodio un incidente e alla fine tutte le accuse caddero.
*
La vittima. *Reeva Steenkamp aveva 30 anni. Era considerata tra le cento donne più sexy del mondo, secondo le classifiche stilate da diversi magazine. Bionda, di una bellezza raffinata, la Steenkamp è stata protagonista di tante copertine e campagne. Oltre al suo lavoro di modella era molto impegnata nella lotta contro gli stupri, in Sud africa un fenomeno purtroppo molto frequente. Solo quattro giorni prima di essere uccisa, Reeva aveva postato sulla sua pagina Facebook: «Stamattina mi sono svegliata in una casa sicura e felice. Non a tutti capita. Solleva la tua voce contro gli stupri in Sudafrica». In particolare, la dedica era per Anene Boysen, una ragazza di 17 anni brutalmente violentata e uccisa da un branco la settimana scorsa in una città a circa 70 km da Cape Town. La tragedia ha scosso molto l'opinione pubblica sudafricana, manifestazioni e marce di protesta sono state organizzate in tutto il paese. 
Reeva Steenkamp è stata uccisa proprio dal suo amore la notte prima del giorno di San Valentino. E uno dei suoi ultimi post, scritto ieri e dedicato proprio al giorno di San Valentino, ora suona come un tragico scherzo. Come uno degli ultimi post sulla sua pagina Facebook intitolato «gioie dell'amore»: «È bello quando trovi qualcuno che sia innamorato della tua mente. Qualcuno che vuole parlare alla tua coscienza e far l'amore con i tuoi pensieri. Qualcuno che vuole guardarti mentre lentamente butti giù i muri che ti sei costruito e li lasci entrare». 

*Tra le 100 donne più sexy del mondo, *la ventinovenne Reeva era nata a Cape Twon ma cresciuta a Port Elizabeth. Laureata in legge alla Nelson Mandela Metropolitan University, si era trasferita a Johannesburg per lavorare come modella e presentatrice. «Era una studentessa intelligente, motivata, gentile con tutti. Aveva un buon rapporto sia con i docenti che con i suoi coetanei», ha raccontato il preside della sua scuola superiore, la St Dominic di Port Elizabeth. Ottimi voti, Reeva era anche impegnata in diversi sport, tra cui hockey e nuoto. «La famiglia è distrutta per la perdita della figlia», ha aggiunto il preside. Dolore è stato espresso anche dall'agenzia per cui lavorava la modella, la Capacity Relations, e dalla trasmissione Tropika Island of Treasure (una sorta di Isola dei Famosi sudafricano, ndr), di cui Reeva era una concorrente. Appassionata di macchine e cucina, sul suo profilo Facebook si descriveva come «modella sudafricana, ragazza copertina per Fhm, concorrente del programma Tropika Island of Treasure, laureata in legge e ambasciatrice».

*L'allenatore del campione paralimpico.* «Sono doppiamente sconvolto. Prima quando ho saputo la notizia dell'incidente e poi quando è arrivata l'accusa di omicidio volontario». Così Andrea Giannini, l'allenatore di Grosseto, ex campione italiano di salto con l'asta, che ha allenato Oscar Pistorius per due anni nel capoluogo maremmano (2009-2010) come preparazione ai Mondiali e alle Olimpiadi. «Quello che è successo stride con l'idea che mi ero fatto di Oscar, un ragazzo tranquillo che ho conosciuto, e che non avrei mai pensato che un giorno fosse accusato di un delitto del genere»

*In passato denunciati altri incidenti domestici.* L'anno scorso, in casa Pistorius a Pretoria, è scattato l'antifurto e l'atleta olimpico e paralimpico - pistola alla mano - è sceso al pianterreno dell'abitazione per controllare, ma era un falso allarme. Lo ha raccontato lo stesso Oscar Pistorius al New York Times in un'intervista pubblicata il 18 gennaio 2012. «Pistorius vive nella sua casa con un amico del liceo, un ingegnere e lottatore di arti marziali miste - scrive Michael Sokolove, l'autore dell'intervista/reportage dal titolo 'The fast life of Oscar Pistorius' -. Pistorius si era lasciato di recente con la sua ragazza di lunga data, ma un'altra giovane donna era lì quando siamo arrivati. Mentre ci preparava il pranzo... (Pistorius) ha detto che un antifurto nella casa era scattato la notte precedente e lui aveva preso la sua pistola ed era sceso al piano di sotto (Alla fine non era niente)». Sokolove parla poi della pistola da nove millimetri di Pistorius e racconta che l'atleta lo ha invitato a un vicino poligono di tiro, dove lo ha «istruito sulla tecnica appropriata» e si è dimostrato «un buon istruttore».
*
Su Twitter. *L'universo di Twitter è stato invaso oggi da una valanga di messaggi sulla morte di Reeva Steenkamp. 'Nessun genitore dovrebbe seppellire il proprio figlio', recita un messaggio. 'Le mie più profonde condoglianze', aggiunge un altro tweet. E poi: 'Condoglianze, mi unisco alle preghiere. È sempre tragico'. Sul suo account Twitter, Steenkamp si definisce una «modella, cover girl, concorrente del Tropika Island of Treasure, laureata in legge, figlia di Dio'.

*Il presidente del Comitato Paralimpico.* «In qualsiasi modo si concluda la faccenda, ci troviamo di fronte ad un dramma». Il Presidente del Comitato Paralimpico Italiano Luca Pancalli commenta così all'Adnkronos la notizia della tragedia che ha colpito il campione paralimpico Oscar Pistorius. «Non mi sento di esprimermi sul caso, dato che ancora la questione e la dinamica non sono chiari nemmeno all'autorità giudiziaria sudafricana, ma, nonostante tutto, e in qualsiasi caso, ci troviamo di fronte a due drammi: il primo è che una ragazza trentenne ha perso la vita in modo tragico, e il secondo è che un ragazzo 26enne, tra l'altro grande campione, stella della corsa e simbolo per lo sport paralimpico, si trova a vivere sicuramente uno dei momenti più difficili della sua vita. Attendiamo di capire cosa sia accaduto davvero», ha aggiunto il presidente Pancalli


----------



## Arianna (15 Febbraio 2013)

Trovo assurdo giustificarsi con la versione del ladro, come se uccidere un ladro si qualificasse come un omicidio meno colpevole.
E' pur sempre un omicidio.


----------



## Arianna (15 Febbraio 2013)

E comunque Miné, ci avrei scommesso che avresti scritto qualcosa nel blog su questa notizia.


----------

